# RCI 1 in 4 rule



## Mosescan (Feb 11, 2018)

I've searched around and tried to find the answer on my own but no luck. Can someone please explain to me this 1 in 4 rule I keep hearing about for RCI exchanges? 

Thank you,


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 12, 2018)

RCI's 1 in x rule varies by RCI resort.
It basically means you can only perform the exchange once every x years.

Some restrictions are at a resort level and some are at a group level (only allowing one one exchange within their family of resorts). Some 1 in x rules allow concurrent and/or consecutive reservations.

You need to login to RCI, if there is a restriction you will see it noted under the FEES tab.
I’ve included two examples below - specifically look at the “_Policy Restrictions_” and “_Other Information_” sections.

_NOTE: HGVC's 1 in 4 restriction is at a resort level. So folks can exchange into a different HGVC resort ever year. This RCI restriction applies to everyone including HGVC members._

See this detailed TUG discussion for more info - https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rci-1-in-3-4-5-policy-confusion.191054/


----------



## Mosescan (Feb 12, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## Cyberc (Feb 14, 2018)

Others again have the 1:4 rule for entire group of resorts, which means you can only stay at one of the resorts every 4 year. Some resorts are very strict with the rule others not.

Another rule you might come by is a maximum number of weeks you may stay at a resort, not that many has that rule but it’s there.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Feb 14, 2018)

Mosescan said:


> I've searched around and tried to find the answer on my own but no luck. Can someone please explain to me this 1 in 4 rule I keep hearing about for RCI exchanges?
> 
> Thank you,



I have wondered why do some resorts have the 1 in 4.  I have heard the answer to be "so more people will have an opportunity to experience the resort".  I have also heard that it is so the sales staff at that resort will have a greater and better opportunity to sell timeshares to new people rather than ones that well there before and have already gone thru a presentation.  

If the reason is to benefit the members of RCI and not for sales opportunity and don't agree with the reasoning since it is contrary to the concept that needs to be emphasized as prime importance in making timeshare reservations:  Book early to get the location, dates and size of accommodations that  you want.


----------



## jehb2 (Feb 14, 2018)

Also to dissuade you from continually exchanging into to the resort and encourage you to buy if you like it so much.  

Regarding the 1 in 4 rule, it had to be more than 48 months to the day.  I stayed in July and tried to stay in June 4 years later and they said no.

Humans not computers determine the 1 in 4 rule.  I once got a counselor who couldn't calculate properly.  She kept doing 1 in 5.  I hung up, called back, and spoke with a different counselor who processed my request.

Rules change.  I use to stay back to back weeks at the Manhattan Club, now you can only stay 1 week


----------



## Mosescan (Feb 14, 2018)

jehb2 said:


> Also to dissuade you from continually exchanging into to the resort and encourage you to buy if you like it so much.
> 
> Regarding the 1 in 4 rule, it had to be more than 48 months to the day.  I stayed in July and tried to stay in June 4 years later and they said no.
> 
> ...


Seems logical. It keeps you from buying somewhere cheap and staying at their expensive resort. And a good sales tactic and they can brag about how they protect their owners availability.


----------



## Panina (Feb 15, 2018)

I’ve traded into a 1 in 4 resorts that I would never want to go back to, amazed me it was a 1 in 4.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Feb 15, 2018)

jehb2 said:


> Also to dissuade you from continually exchanging into to the resort and encourage you to buy if you like it so much.
> 
> Regarding the 1 in 4 rule, it had to be more than 48 months to the day.  I stayed in July and tried to stay in June 4 years later and they said no.
> 
> ...



The point you make about dissuading you from continually exchanging into a resort and buying there is a good one and a reason for NOT OWNING resorts that exchange with RCI that don't have their own exchange system with desirable locations as HGVC does.  HGVC does not have the 1 in 4 rule for HGVC exchanges within their system even if they don't own at that resort.


----------



## DannyTS (Mar 26, 2021)

It may be helpful for others, I chatted today with RCI and they allow booking 2 consecutive weeks even if they fall in different years (52 and 1).


----------



## bbodb1 (Mar 26, 2021)

Panina said:


> I’ve traded into a 1 in 4 resorts that I would never want to go back to, amazed me it was a 1 in 4.


As I read this, I was thinking back to the RCI resorts we have visited over the years.  Most (even those rated Gold Star) were not worth a 2nd visit.  Fortunately, ours is a big country!


----------



## silentg (Mar 26, 2021)

It’s not RCI that decides 1-4 rule.its the resort. You can exchange thru RCI using a different resort and exchange into a 1-4 just not the same timeshare. Also if you own HICV you can exchange every year into their affiliates.


----------



## elaine (Mar 26, 2021)

I’m assuming owning hgvc doesn’t allow you to override 1-4 for Rci trades?


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Mar 27, 2021)

elaine said:


> I’m assuming owning hgvc doesn’t allow you to override 1-4 for Rci trades?



Correct.  It applies to everyone.


----------



## raiderfan (Mar 27, 2021)

will they stop you when you try to book it, or later when you show up and they remember you?


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 27, 2021)

raiderfan said:


> will they stop you when you try to book it, or later when you show up and they remember you?


Usually RCI computer catches it if you are breaking the 1 in 4 into weeks inventory.  Most resorts don't keep track of it themselves and let rci take care of it.  It also is possible that rci won't catch it when you book but periodically do audits and if they then pick it up they can cancel at any time up to check in.  In the past I have heard of some resorts who keep track themselves and would either notify rci to cancel or deny check in but reports like that are super rare.  

In the past 1 in 4 only applied to weeks inventory but at many (not all) it also applies to points inventory and even sometimes rental/extra weeks/last call.  If it does that info would be in the urgent info.  I think rci also tries to prevent you from booking if you can't because of 1 in 4 but sometimes it misses it.  It's up to you to decide if you want to risk getting cancelled later.


----------



## elaine (Mar 27, 2021)

Last year, Once I confirmed hgvc kingsland, rci would only show me kingsland inventory the same week or 1week prior/after, which is allowed to book under 1-4. Same for sea world. I could not even see inventory until I passed the 4 year mark. So booked Tuscany. Hawaii and Orlando are pretty easy to just book a different hgvc  resort.


----------



## jimkin (Mar 29, 2021)

A couple months ago I booked a July week at the Galleon in Key West with a weeks account. Last week I was offered an exchange for a September week via a points account. I didn’t take it because the timing wasn’t good but I’ve also heard the horror stories of people arriving at 1 in 4 resorts and being denied checkin. 
None of these stories appear to be recent but it does seem like it would be much easier to track with modern computerized record keeping and drivers licenses and credit cards required at all check ins. I wanted to tap the collective thoughts of you guys, what do you think?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## escanoe (Mar 29, 2021)

I have wondered what the chances are of trying to double dip on some places using both my personal RCI Points account and my HGVC portal account. It is not even clear to me if that would be a rule violation. It may be spelled out somewhere, but I have never seen detailed RCI rules that cover that.


----------

